# Cancellation of Visa in Passport.....



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

I have a question that I'm not sure about. When an employer cancels your visa, is there anything that physically shows that your visa is cancelled in your passport. I mean, do they rubber stamp a red 'CANCELED' on you UAE Residence Visa in your passport? Do they put a big 'X' on your UAE Residence Visa page? Or is it just cancelled in their systems, but nothing is depicted on your passport. I'm sure many folks have been though this and they can fill me in. Thanks.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

''Cancelled'' is stamped over the visa and then you have 30 days to leave.
Take copies before they cancel it. Can be very useful if you need PO box,bank accs, dewa etc before you get another visa!!


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice one - Thanks.


----------

